# Angelprüfung



## Hecht2003 (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo hab nee frage. 
Geht jemand zru Fischereiprüfung vom ?21.6-29.6.2014?

Gruss Hecht2003


----------



## mxchxhl (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelprüfung*

Ich nicht hab ich vor 17jahren gemacht...wozu fragst du? Vor allem wo!? Bloß weil du scheinbar aus bremen kommst weiß man nicht wo du zum lehrgang gehst...aber ich wünsch dir viel erfolg.
Mfg


----------



## Xylence (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelprüfung*

Ein Freund von mir würde wohl auch gerne seinen Schein so bald wie möglich machen. Bremen, passt da gut. Wo und wann wäre dann die Prüfung vom 21-29.06. ?


----------



## Hecht2003 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angelprüfung*

Soweit ich weiss muss man die prüfung 
in dem bundesland machen in dem man 
auch wohnt


----------

